# "Querreque" Natural Fork Oak (with decorative inserts)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais mis amigos Resorteros

Now I want to show this slingshot oak with some decorative inserts (apricot and tepehuaje wood) I hope you like.

"Querreque"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one . Really good pictures .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow that's beautiful. Superb work. Absolutely stunning. I love the placement of the apricot and tepehauje. I can't quit looking at it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

excellent work and chepo style


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I think we have a SSOTM winner *__*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Superbly done! I like the different woods, grain orientation and the angular shaping making for the final composition.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes Chepo! Nice my friend. A bit more angular than your usual......and I like it! Wood/grain variances and orientation all spot on.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent work. Cual son las dimesnsiones de la resortera?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Masterfully done! I took me a while to stop staring at it so I could comment.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

An awesome piece of art!!! The simplicity of the wood treated with superb craftsmanship!!!

Great work, Maestro!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers .....Q


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very enjoyable artwork mate


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

What I love about your frames is that they are all easily identified as YOUR work, and yet, they do not all look the same! This is true "Style"....

There's no doubt you've worked for it.... Good lookin frame, Mr Chepo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias mis amigos, son ustedes muy gentiles, gracias por compartir un comentario.

Thank you very much my friends, you are very kind, thank you for sharing your comments.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't believe I missed this. 
Another fine work master!


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is awesome man. Those inlays are perfect and what did you use for the finish? It looks amazing


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing, Master Chepo.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

¡El Chepo es Chingon con su estilo! Me gusta mucho.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

1000% Chepo Style ni como copiarle . . . Solo queda admirarlo

!000% Chepo´s Style you can not be copied . . . Only remains admire

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigos Peter's y Arnisador


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

DukaThe said:


> I think we have a SSOTM winner *__*


 you obviously havent seen my banded up scissors dude. Lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great work as always dude.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Toda una obra de arte!! Excelente diseño!! me encantaron esas terminaciones en ángulo, y que decir de los insertos, y la combinacion demaderas, acomodo de las vetas!! gran trabajo mi estimado Chepo!! :bowdown:


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Nunca deja de sorprenderme tu maestría para manejar la madera mi Cheps, Enhorabuena por este modelo DE LUJO!!!!


----------

